#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-06-14
<freddseth> buenos dias
<freddseth> no hay nadie?
<freddseth> alguien?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-06-19
<Urrego> hola, alguien?
<Osman> Buenos días por favor me pueden decir donde comprar un portatil con Ubuntu. Gracias
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-06-11
<xionicc> hola a todos
<xionicc> sergio como estas
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-06-13
<Linaporras> Hola Sergio
<Linaporras> Tu al fin vienes este 17?
<Linaporras> Hola Oscar en 20 mins jeje
<ofpprieto> Dale jejej
<ofpprieto> estoy excuchando musiquita XD
<andresmujica> hola ofpprieto Linaporras andresmujica SergioMeneses
<andresmujica> quien va a ser moderador hoy ??
<ofpprieto> Buena noche Andres
<andresmujica> hola ofpprieto como va?   no se pudo la charla que vaina...  si llevo pudo poner el pendon en hackbo?
<ofpprieto> hemm andres que pena por no haber podido publicar nada pero no es que no se pudo la charla solo se aplazo
<ofpprieto> esta confirmada para este viernes
<ofpprieto> solo se corrio 8 dias
<andresmujica> ahh super ofpprieto pense que era que se habia enredado.. ahh lisot
<ofpprieto> adicional a esto si charle con kmil0 y me dijo que no habia problema en dejar el pendon en hackbo
<ofpprieto> y pues personalmente seria el encargado de colocarlo los dias sabados ya que lacasa estara abierta a publico esos dias mas que todo
<ofpprieto> el resto de dias es un poco mas cerrada
<andresmujica> ahh ofpprieto osea que no se puede dejar colgado todo el tiempo? le toca descolgarlo y volverlo a poner??... que vaina pense k se podia dejar colgado todo el tiempo... :(
<Linaporras> jajaja
<Linaporras> Un tema fiesta de lanzamento
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, Linaporras ofpprieto saludos
<SergioMeneses> q pena pero andaba afk
<JoseGutierrez> cordial saludo a todos..
<SergioMeneses> oe JoseGutierrez como va la causa?
<JoseGutierrez> aqui  un poco perdido no ve  que gmail no me manda recordatorios de la reunion :(
<ofpprieto> andresmujicamm creeria que no pero me tocaria consultarlo
<andresmujica> hola JoseGutierrez SergioMeneses quien es el moderador?
<andresmujica> que arme el tema
<Linaporras> jajajaj
<Linaporras> bueno el caso es que Jhsoman manda saludes y dice que probablemente no pueda ir a al fehca de lanzamiento
<Linaporras> Jorge Gon dice lo mismo
<Linaporras> Spibot no me ha enviado la direccion
<Linaporras> ... datos
<andresmujica> esperen
<andresmujica> esperen
<andresmujica> esperen
<andresmujica> Linaporras:  espera
<andresmujica> quien es el moderador????
<Linaporras> tu
<Linaporras> andresmujica
<andresmujica> nooo
<MrAvoch> Oelos
<Linaporras> +andresmujica
<andresmujica> yo ya he moderado las 2 o 3 ultimas reuniones
<Linaporras> Maicon?
<SergioMeneses> andaba atendiendo una llamada
<Linaporras> jajaj entonces Sergio
<JoseGutierrez> y porque no dejan la el LANZAMIENTO para el fin de mes ya que voy para campus
<SergioMeneses> ahora si ando disponible
<MrAvoch> see Maicon xD
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, anda de moderador?
<Linaporras> eso ahi al fin que es un tema pa discutirlo al rato
<SergioMeneses> alguno?
<Linaporras> no,
<Linaporras> te toca Sergio
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, excelente nos conocemos alla!
<SergioMeneses> mmm....
<Linaporras> jajaaj
<JoseGutierrez> claro que si los megas hermanos ubunteros
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, responde por si andas haciendo el regiistro en el locositie
<andresmujica> nopis
<andresmujica> hoy no soy moderador
<andresmujica> ergo no hago nada de eso
<Linaporras> ajaaj
<andresmujica> :)
<MrAvoch> jaja
<Linaporras> le toca a Sergioo
<SergioMeneses> mmm... un seg entonces
<ofpprieto> mmm estoy confundiendome XD hajaja
<andresmujica> ofpprieto: jeje fresxco.. somos un desorden
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, JoseGutierrez Linaporras MrAvoch ofpprieto temas a discutir? para armar el registro
<MrAvoch> si aclaren q yo tambn ando confundido
<MrAvoch> jaja
<ofpprieto> dios alguien tiene la wiki de los eventos seme perdio
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: revision tareas, eventos (fiesta lanzamiento, campus party, )  varios.( reaproval)
<andresmujica> ofpprieto:  MrAvoch la idea es la siguiente
<SergioMeneses> reaproval varios =/
<SergioMeneses> 2 mins armo el evento
<MrAvoch> dale
<ofpprieto> dios si no respondo por favor tenganme paciencia
<MrAvoch> xD
<andresmujica> ofpprieto: MrAvoch: cada 15 dias nos reunimos y uno de nosotros debe ser moderador, entre las tareas del moderador esta armar en el loco directory la agenda del evento con el responsable de cada punto, dirigir la reunion para evitar el desorden, llevar control de las tareas que se asignen, actualizar la wiki de tareas, crear el acta de la reunion en la wiki y enviar el correo a la lista con el reporte de la reunion.
<Linaporras> el lanzamiento tema 1
<Linaporras> el reapribal
<JoseGutierrez> que disposicion de material cds hay estoy en el proceso para unos talleres y necesito material .. tengo pensado iniciarlos a medidado de julio
<Linaporras> ahh :oo... halando de eso del flisol jhosman tiene unos pero los guardo una niña y pues toca hasta que se encuentren
<JHOSMAN> Que es ChanServ? xD
<andresmujica> JoseGutierrez: yo tengo unos poquitos y estoy esperando otro cargamento..
<SergioMeneses> bueno seóres
<SergioMeneses> señores empezamos
<SergioMeneses> pido silencio
<SergioMeneses> hablamos pidiendo la palabra
<SergioMeneses> el dia de hoy me toco ser moderador asi que ya tengo el registro
<SergioMeneses> la reunion se encuentra en http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/437/detail/
<SergioMeneses> puedes mirar la hoja de ruta
<JoseGutierrez> ok andresmujica
<andresmujica> o/ SergioMeneses agregar campus party
<SergioMeneses> empezamos rapidamente con la revision de las tareas pendientes
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, varios
<SergioMeneses> o bueno de ultimo
<SergioMeneses> aqui esta el link de las tareas pendientes
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/TODO
<SergioMeneses> como muchos pueden ver no se han hecho la mayoria
<SergioMeneses> o no se han actualizado
<JHOSMAN> Yo ya =P
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, JHOSMAN JoseGutierrez MrAvoch Linaporras ofpprieto alguien sabe si se realizo uno y no se actualizo?
<SergioMeneses> la idea es que cuando se hagan las tareas, actualizar la wiki al mismo tiempo
<JHOSMAN> pues los mios estan al día que revie cada uno...
<andresmujica> o/ ya ajuste la agenda entonces
<SergioMeneses> bueno Daniel no esta... asi q no se los de él
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ++
<Linaporras> ashhhhh me falta actualizar las mias
<andresmujica> lo de los flisoles ya esta, solo falta publicarlo en el website y que salga en el planet...
<Linaporras> pero aca no puedo
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, falta solo ponerlos en el planet
<SergioMeneses> ya estan en la pagina de uco
<JHOSMAN> +AndresMujica ya está lo de los flisoles y mas cosas en la website www.ubuntu-co.com
<SergioMeneses> entonces
<SergioMeneses> empezamos desde aqui
<SergioMeneses> TAREA6: organizar fiesta de lanzamiento teniendo en cuenta actiividades propuestas de instalacion de servidor, 3-4 charlas propuestas por miembros de afuera, definir lugar y comida.
<SergioMeneses> 	
<SergioMeneses> RESP: Lina Porras
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: super no habia visto!
<andresmujica> excelente!
<andresmujica> faltan las stats de los flisoles de lina y el reporte de cucuta y girardot
<SergioMeneses> aunque mirando las demas tareas daniel no se si se comunico con Linaporras para lo de la tia o algo asi
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: pues esos puntos toquemoslo en el tema del release party...
<JHOSMAN> Liliana Moreno escribió por la lista creo que ayer que para la fiesta este domingo es complicado por lo del día del padre muchos andan en su cuento y pues yo no puedo por tres cosas asistir, primero mi universidad, dos dinero y tres mi papa xP  asi que bueno seguramente muchos no irán por lo mismo por la fecha de sus padres no se que piensen ustedes...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ++
<SergioMeneses> pasemos a las ultimas que son externas
<SergioMeneses> TAREA9: Estar pendiente de fecha del CFD para organizar conferencias e invitar a la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> 	
<SergioMeneses> RESP: Lina Porras
<Linaporras> eso
<Linaporras> al fin
<SergioMeneses> no recuerdo que era el CFD?
<Linaporras> plop lo hiceorn encima de la fecha
<Linaporras> y yo no podia participar ese dia
<JHOSMAN> Culture FreeDom Day
<Linaporras> asi que fail
<Linaporras> las stats estan pendeintes
<Linaporras> y la fiesta tmbn
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras, ok ok
<SergioMeneses> fiesta al rato
<SergioMeneses> pasamos a la siguiente:
<SergioMeneses> TAREA10: Armar resumen del tema del concilio para que la siguiente reunion se discuta ese tema a fondo
<SergioMeneses> 	
<SergioMeneses> RESP: RESP. Andres Mujica
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ↑↑↑↑
<andresmujica> nada.. pendiente
<andresmujica> ya hice el primer parrafo para MrAvoch y ofpprieto :)
<MrAvoch> ;)
<SergioMeneses> no entendi pero entonces fail
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, --
<SergioMeneses> bueno hay acaban los pendientes
<SergioMeneses> yo esta semana me pongo al tanto de los mios
<SergioMeneses> en el 2o punto de la reunión tenemos: Release Party - Precise
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, andresmujica - Linaporras MrAvoch ofpprieto
<SergioMeneses> por hay he visto
<SergioMeneses> que se ha discutido mucho lo del dia del padre
<SergioMeneses> la verdad no soy padre aun pero bueno
<SergioMeneses> como q en la comunidad muchos si
<andresmujica> ahora si, lo que decia JHOSMAN ... dia del padre, etc, etc, etc ....     creo que nos cogio la noche y no la hicimos... deberiamos hacerla DENTRO del CAMPUS PARTY
<SergioMeneses> mmm... andresmujica complicado
<JHOSMAN> =)
<JHOSMAN> Me suena!
<Linaporras> yo renuncio a la roganizacion de eso
<Linaporras> de manera oficial
<JoseGutierrez> si fiesta de lanzamiento con Campus apoyo la idea
<andresmujica> Linaporras: ha estado como congestionada de trabajo y ocupaciones y no pudo trabajarle a eso
<SergioMeneses> seria si acazo salir a comer algo en esas fechas
<Linaporras> por tod se cancela x todo se corre
<Linaporras> por eso no se hace
<Linaporras> las charlas ya estaban
<Linaporras> ya se empexo apublicitar
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras, el destino
<Linaporras> si bien el lugar no estaba confirmado se podia mover y mirar otras opciones
<Linaporras> yo ya con eso no voy +
<Linaporras> moachos
<SergioMeneses> en el campus (adentro) se puede hacer una reunion, pero nada de charlas ni nada hasta donde yo tengo entendido
<andresmujica> Linaporras: pero igual estuviste ocupada, no te pongas brava.
<SergioMeneses> seria reunirnos en un punto de la arena y salir
<Linaporras> igual ps no todo el mundo va a poder ir....
<SergioMeneses> preferiblemente el dia de las conferencias de la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> xD
<Linaporras> no no estoy brava andrew solo que ya no quiero estar al frente de eso, se ha movido n mil veces
<Linaporras> me prece incluso mejor no hacerla
<Linaporras> y en campus no todas las personas tienen entradas...
<Linaporras> podría ser al final de CP
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras, ++
<SergioMeneses> eso es cierto
<SergioMeneses> la verdad es que hacerla en el campus es cerrar el evento
<JHOSMAN> pero sergio
<Linaporras> entonces pues de todos modos, por temas de tiempo y todo yo no lidero mas esa actividad moachos, considero que eso fue en abril y ya casi es el otrolanzamieno y nada de nada
<JHOSMAN> hay algo
<JHOSMAN> en años pasados a la gente les dan entradas de cortesia para ingresar al CP
<JHOSMAN> peor no a la arena y talleres
<JHOSMAN> se podría hcer algo adentro pero no en angares (creo)
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, jaja yo consegui entrada para andresmujica
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<Linaporras> ajajajja
<SergioMeneses> pero ya tramitar tantas es recomplicado
<JHOSMAN> Pero vea, las entradas q digo la gente las imprime y ingresa con ese papel...
<andresmujica> Linaporras: eso es verdad.. ya casi se nos junta con el otro lanzamiento, e incluso el dia del usuario ubuntu
<Linaporras> ya se la quitamos xq el no va air
<SergioMeneses> por mas connocidos q se tengan
<Linaporras> ah eso es otra csa el no va a estar
<andresmujica> bueno
<Linaporras> por eso
<andresmujica> pero enfoquemonos en la fiesta de lanzamiento
<Linaporras> mejor dicho ya no la hagamos y listo fuera
<Linaporras> hagamos ubuntu user day
<Linaporras> y las charlas las dan ese dia
<andresmujica> si Linaporras no la organiza alguien asume el tema o cancelamos??
<Linaporras> en ese espacio
<Linaporras> Mujica Mujica Mujica Mujica Mujica Mujica
<andresmujica> nooo mujer
<andresmujica> yo no tengo tiempo
<SergioMeneses> mmmm
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, armen entonces una salida sencilla
<SergioMeneses> con los conocidos
<andresmujica> nop
<andresmujica> no tengo tiempo
<SergioMeneses> pizza + beer y sale
<andresmujica> yo viajo en 8 dias
<Linaporras> miren una cosa, nunca van a estar todos disponibles
<andresmujica> y tengo muucho pendiente
<SergioMeneses> miercoles
<Linaporras> tu llegarias pa este domingo sergio?
<andresmujica> bueno otra cosa de la fiesta
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras, no se
<Linaporras> ahh tampoco, y pues es que ya habiamos confirmado contigo
<JHOSMAN> Cancelarlo no lo veo bien, pero tampoco puedo por montón de cosas q ando por eso mismo ni me metí a lo de ClassRoom de Ubuntu.... me parece mejor en el Campus hacer algo como comunidad y celebrar el lanzamiento.... y bueno la cosa será bien chebere por que muchos de los q van a allá son de nuestro mundo podríamos hacer mas SPAM en tecnología 1.0 =) q dicen?
<andresmujica> ese dia la idea era que arrancaramos con lo del server de ubuntu
<Linaporras> y hemoes epserado a los de afuera para nada
<andresmujica> yo ya lo tengo disponible
<andresmujica> solo tiene 1G de ram
<andresmujica> pero ya esta en la oficina.
<Linaporras> ejjjeejejeje
<Linaporras> 16GB o MB
<Linaporras> jajjaja
<Linaporras> pues no sobra la pregunta anyway
<andresmujica> andresmujica: de hecho pensaba que si se pudiera llevarlo al campus y que hayan lo cacharreen...
<SergioMeneses> bueno hagamos esto
<MrAvoch> eso del server esta excelent
<SergioMeneses> comer algo por fuera, reunirnos y charlar un rato
<SergioMeneses> lo del server lo podemos dejar pa' luego
<Linaporras> .............................................. entonces lo lidera Sergio
<JHOSMAN> podriamos ir a la U Nacional a comer algo... si es por eso! allí se consiguen sandiwch a 1.500 Lukas! =) jejejeje
<MrAvoch> loool
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, lol
<SergioMeneses> no chino tacaño si no
<Linaporras> ohh y pizza 1600 con gaseosa
<Linaporras> es rico
<JHOSMAN> =( pobre q es distinto!
<JHOSMAN> xD
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras, no es complicado
<Linaporras> igual ahi hay hamburguesas burritos y demas
<Linaporras> por eso mismo...
<SergioMeneses> es como en la campus reunirnos en algun sitio y salir a comer
<SergioMeneses> no le veo problema
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  Linaporras que fecha??
<SergioMeneses> ya luego hacemos algo mas formal
<Linaporras> ah no se
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, en la campus
<andresmujica> ahh
<andresmujica> a mi me parece bien
<SergioMeneses> porque va JHOSMAN y ofpprieto
<Linaporras> cuando consideren
<Linaporras> oscar va a campus?
<andresmujica> hay mucha gente ligada a la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> y se envia invitacion por la lista
<Linaporras> de acuerdo a la decision qeu tomen para que porfala oficialicen x la lista...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, en el campus va cano eso es fijo xD ese hace mas spam que JHOSMAN
<Linaporras> en respuesta al mail que se envio el lunes
<Linaporras> jajajajajajjajajajajjajajajajaajjajaja
<Linaporras> yo solo digo que mucha gente no va a ir al CPCO5
<andresmujica> bueno pero para cerrar el tema de la fiesta decentemente como hacemos???    lina envia un mail en el mismo hilo donde dice que escuchando las peticiones de la comunidad se decidio mover la fiesta al campus party?????
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras, pero no es en la campus
<SergioMeneses> es por fuera
<Linaporras> oks
<SergioMeneses> como cuando salimos a comer los conferencistas
<andresmujica> y aclarando que los que no esten adentro nos esperen afuera que haya nos encontramos???
<SergioMeneses> asi
<SergioMeneses> un plancito chevere
<SergioMeneses> aja
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, un punto de encuentro
<SergioMeneses> no se eso pienso
<JHOSMAN> me suena...
<SergioMeneses> y ppues q cada quien pague lo q consuma
<andresmujica> listo no le demos vueltas....
<SergioMeneses> y vaca en taxi para los q estan en la campus
<SergioMeneses> es sencillo
<SergioMeneses> eso
<andresmujica> ligado a esto: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-co/2012-June/029133.html  les propongo que el tema quede asi:
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, que le parece?
<JoseGutierrez> si hay
<JoseGutierrez> que comparit
<Linaporras> cuando sales del pasi andrew?
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, y andresmujica le dan el visto bueno entonces aprobado!
<ofpprieto> mmm pregunta comoes eso de +SergioMeneses> porque va JHOSMAN y ofpprieto
<JoseGutierrez> la idea es salir de corferia
<ofpprieto> no entendi
<andresmujica> lina envia correo en el mismo hilo de la lista diciendo lo que ya escribimos antes y que invitamos a toda la comunidad que va a estar dentro del campus party a una comida de celebracion y el punto de encuentro es la entrada ppal de corferias y que cada uno paga lo que consuma
<Linaporras> Moachos me tengo que ir a dormir, los dejo, despues miro el log.....toca madrugar.....
<andresmujica> Linaporras:  en 8 dias
<Linaporras> me mandan fecha y derivados
<Linaporras> mmm no vas a estar...
<Linaporras> :(
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ++
<andresmujica> Linaporras: vuelvo a mediados de julio :)
<Linaporras> me mandan eso al correo bueno me fui
<SergioMeneses> ofpprieto, pense q ud iba al campuis
<SergioMeneses> sorry
<Linaporras> un abrazo pa todos, nos vemos con los que se pueda en CP
<SergioMeneses> bueno sigamos
<SergioMeneses> creo que asi cerramos ese tema
<ofpprieto> solo estare el fin de semana por motivos laborales
<SergioMeneses> ofpprieto, ok ok
<ofpprieto> :D
<SergioMeneses> bueno entonces la primera tarea
<JHOSMAN> Oscar Fabian y por que no va x la noche?
<SergioMeneses> ¿quien envia el email invitando?
<JHOSMAN> me
<JHOSMAN> pero invitando a q?
<JHOSMAN> xD
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: linaporras cerrando el hilo anterior
<andresmujica> creo yo
<ofpprieto> claro yo pienso ir pero en la noche ire unos cuantos dias de la semanajejej
<JHOSMAN> haaa bn
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ++
<ofpprieto> mm disculpen pero creo que tendre que leer ellog otra vez ando super perdido y eso que leeo todo XD
<JHOSMAN> jaja
<SergioMeneses> no desordenemos el log, el canal general es de chat
<SergioMeneses> por eso mismo
<ofpprieto> la decicion es moverla fecha del lanzamiento ?
<SergioMeneses> bueno el siguiente punto es el tema del Reaproval - andresmujica
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: antes de eso, genere la tarea para cerrar el tema
<SergioMeneses> TAREA: enviar email acerca de la release party - Linaporras
 * SergioMeneses no recuerda si asi era el formato
<SergioMeneses> oe tenemos bot =/
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, esta bien?
<andresmujica> bueno y en resumen cancelamos el evento del domingo 17 de junio por el tema del dia del padre y lo movemos a la campus party invitando a que toda la comunidad se haga presente en la entrada principal al finalizar la jornada...
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: :) sigamos  le falto el numero de tarea... :)
<SergioMeneses> TAREA1: enviar email acerca de la release party - Linaporras
<SergioMeneses> listo
<SergioMeneses> bueno el siguiente punto es el tema del Reaproval - andresmujica
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, andresmujica andamos sobre tiempo para eso
<andresmujica> respecto al reapproval.  Ya esta el bug de seguimiento creado por SergioMeneses , respecto al tema la idea es que voy a coordinar la reuni{on para que sea a mediados de agosto para tener tiempo de hacer la wiki y de que yo este de vuelta por estos lares.
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, pero si vencemos en julio
<SergioMeneses> como nos reunimos en agosto?
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  eso no importa
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  la fecha de vencimiento la pueden correr sin problemas
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si claro pero hay que enviar un email solicitando el tiempo extra
<SergioMeneses> usualmente se dan dos meses
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: sip yo me encargo de eso.
<andresmujica> fresco
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ++
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  no he podido es ver en launchpad la fecha de vencimiento como la ve ud???
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, voy
<andresmujica> duh
<andresmujica> ya encontre
<andresmujica> por locoteams
<andresmujica> ahh
<andresmujica> ya esta
<andresmujica> jeje
<andresmujica> ya esta para el 16 de agosto
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, aja
<andresmujica> Ubuntu Colombia                                                                2009-06-27                                                                                 2012-08-16                              Approved
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, =/
<andresmujica> pues yo habia hablado con esta chica pero pense que igual me tocaba enviar el mail, pero bueno igual lo envio para que quede evidencia y no solo el irc :)
<andresmujica> bueno sigamos
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ya hablo con Laura?
<JHOSMAN> se me bloqueo este W8 xD
 * SergioMeneses mira el log 
<SergioMeneses> bueno andresmujica el conseguir el tiempo es sencillo
<SergioMeneses> se puede
<SergioMeneses> no hay lio...
<JHOSMAN> URL Please
<MrAvoch> q son esas charlas tan pesadas ps jhosman
<MrAvoch> cual w8
<SergioMeneses> cuando llegue entonces de viaje ordenamos el wiki de aprobacion
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: perfect de hecho espero alcanzar a dejar el esqueleto montado antes de
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, se puede tomar el reporte que hice para este año
<SergioMeneses> es basicamente lo mismo
<SergioMeneses> solo q en ingles
<andresmujica> claro SergioMeneses esa es la base! ese mas el reaproval pasado :)
<SergioMeneses> y pues en un periodo de tiempo mayor
<SergioMeneses> aja
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, JoseGutierrez toca trabajar en eso, ya que es bien importante
<SergioMeneses> bueno pasemos al siguiente tema.
<SergioMeneses> Tema 4o: Campus Party - andresmujica
<andresmujica> bueno de campus party
<andresmujica> de las 4 conferencias solicitadas solo se consiguieron 3 conferencias
<JHOSMAN> aja
<andresmujica> y con el lio de mi viaje que se cruza con el campus pues queda un espacio libre
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: y linaporras quedaron como co-expositores de julian alarcon en la charla de SNMP y de SergioMeneses en la charla de LVM
<andresmujica> pero la idea es que
<andresmujica> ellos dos den una conferencia sobre Ubuntu 12.04 y Unity en el espacio que estaba asignado a mi conferencia
<JHOSMAN> Como así Andres como es eso de CO Expositores aún no se ha solucionado eso?
<JHOSMAN> ahh ya ..
<andresmujica> de acuerdo a lo que me explico linaporras y JHOSMAN en el contrato aparece la charla
<andresmujica> entonces hasta que no quede confirmado el cambio ellos no pueden firmar el contrato
<SergioMeneses> ok ok
<andresmujica> pero yo esperaria que hoy o mañana ya quede.
<andresmujica> igual puede que el contrato se firme como esta ahorita
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, perfecto
<andresmujica> es decir con las otras charlas
<SergioMeneses> claro
<andresmujica> pero en la logistica interna del evento se haga como explique ahorita
<SergioMeneses> no habria problema
<andresmujica> sip
<andresmujica> no creo que haya lio
<SergioMeneses> ++
<JHOSMAN> Andres Mujica que le dijo la persona que maneja lo de #SoftwareLibre en el #CPCO5? dió alguna respuesta al correo?
<JHOSMAN> si hay lio
<JHOSMAN> por que la cosa es q uni firma para X actividad y si ella nos e cumple así sea haciendo otra se pueden tener problemas de inclumiento
<JHOSMAN> por eso mismo decidimos no firmar nada hoy
<JHOSMAN> hasta que solucione ese tema
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, al final el q certifica eso es manuel ceron
<SergioMeneses> fresco
<SergioMeneses> claro la idea es q lo arreglen
<SergioMeneses> pero no es de estresarse
<andresmujica> sip, lo que pasa es k JHOSMAN y lina estaban como atacados con eso esta mañana
<JHOSMAN> Lina
<JHOSMAN> yo no xD
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<andresmujica> pero bueno igual ya esta en proceso la solución
<JHOSMAN> jaja
<andresmujica> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> nobs
<andresmujica> sip
 * SergioMeneses runs
<JHOSMAN> ¬¬
<andresmujica> me toco ponerme bravo por telefono esta malñana
<andresmujica> pero bueno
<andresmujica> frescos que la idea es que todos podamos ir
<MrAvoch> jaja
<andresmujica> y que podamos hacer las charlas bien cheveres.
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, le "aucha" a los perros
 * SergioMeneses hides
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<andresmujica> ofpprieto:  si puedo hacer bien el movimiento, existe la remota posibilidad de que podamos manejar una entrada para ud.. igual no es compromiso ni nada, solo una remota posibilidad...
<SergioMeneses> el año pasado las charlas de nosotros fueron de las mas visitadas en el area
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  pues lo que veo es que estamos bastante bien
<andresmujica> porque las charlas son bien interesantes
<JHOSMAN> Quiero comentarles algo sobre las entradas del #CPCO5 que se entregaron y esta mañana yo gestione en las oficinas de Futura Networks
<JHOSMAN> Si pueden todos validar este algum http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150941429614931.429539.24428334930&type=1
<andresmujica> y la programacion quedo toda para el mismo dia
<JHOSMAN> se darán cuenta que TODOS tenemos carpa
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN:  eso es excelente
<andresmujica> explique
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, aja
<andresmujica> en detalle
<JHOSMAN> donde solo debería ser para dos personas la cosa es que según la web dice que cada uno tiene carpa!
<JHOSMAN> PERO!
<JHOSMAN> solo somos dos personas en teoría dos personas no deberían tener
<SergioMeneses> yo cambiaria la carpa por catering
<JHOSMAN> entonces puede que al ingreso se presenten roblemas
<JHOSMAN> problemas**
<JHOSMAN> con la gestión de las carpas de esas dos personas
<andresmujica> ahhh ya entendi JHOSMAN las entradas de veronica incluyen campa!!!
<andresmujica> es asi???
<ofpprieto> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Eventos#preview quedo actualizado el evento en wiki
<JHOSMAN> entonces lo dejo al conocimiento de todos  y enseguida les enviaré un mail a los "afecatados" por si las mocas....
<JHOSMAN> y NO incluyen carpa por q el man esta mañana me dijo q dos con carpa (VIP) y dos sin carpa las nomales
<JHOSMAN> solo q no se por que quedaron así
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN:  excelente super!! eso le sirve mucho a los de medallo
<JHOSMAN> de igual manera callados por si nos dan carpa a todos si no pues podrían presentarse algún problema...
<JHOSMAN> otra cosa
<JHOSMAN> mi entrada VIP se la sedí a +MrAvoch por ser UCO Member y bueno la necesita mas que yo... yo tendré lo mismo como ponente... entonces nos ganamos unaentrada por derecha!
<JHOSMAN> para un invitado de lina mas al CPCO5
<JHOSMAN> =)
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: perfecto!!!
<JHOSMAN> Listo era eso =)
<SergioMeneses> bueno pues lo de callados es relativo porque el log es publico
<MrAvoch> :)
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: hehehe
<andresmujica> si sr
<andresmujica> asi es
<andresmujica> bueno
<MrAvoch> jajaj
<ofpprieto> jajaj si como que la embarro :S
<andresmujica> pero igual tareas del campus party
<andresmujica> la lista de participantes de UCO al campius party
<andresmujica> viendo por la lista son mas de 10 personas????
<JHOSMAN> pero no creo q los de Futura Networks lo lean... pero de igual se debe saber para evitar luego confuciones...
<andresmujica> o casi las 10 personas???
<MrAvoch> demen carpa a mi q soy d medallo xD
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, hay q llevar pendones, el mantel naranja, cds, stikers, modelos... ud me entiende
<SergioMeneses> marketing al 100
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: exacto
<andresmujica> quien se responsabiliza de ese material?????
<JHOSMAN> +Mr Avoch ya te dije como es la cosa debes pensar en PlanB UCO no se hace responsable fué Futura Networks quienes gestionaron todo...
<JHOSMAN> Amm conr especto al material... mmm
<JHOSMAN> pues todos no? SergioMeneses MrAvoch y mmm quien mas va?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, la vaina es cuando se recoge
<SergioMeneses> porque yo llego en la semana del campis
<SergioMeneses> campus
<SergioMeneses> sino se puede guardar en el depa
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: esa me gusta
<andresmujica> le podria dejar todo en la porteria?
<andresmujica> o con su hermano???
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, le confirmaria en estos dias
<SergioMeneses> pero si
<SergioMeneses> no le veo problema
<SergioMeneses> o no se si JHOSMAN o lina puedan pasar recogerlo y yo lo guardo luego alla
<SergioMeneses> la vaina es q es relejos de corferias
<SergioMeneses> =/
<andresmujica> bueno yo hablo con lina a ver si ella se puede quedar con eso o cuadramos para hacerselo llegar a su casa.
<andresmujica> en el peor escenario lo dejo en mi oficina y alguien lo recoje para llevarlo alla
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, sino con forigua
<SergioMeneses> jaja yo le digo
<JHOSMAN> Es mejor hacerlo llegar  a la casa donde estara Meneses yo q ando fuera de la ciudad...
<JHOSMAN> pienso es mejor así
<andresmujica> lo otro de campus es lo que envie ahorita a la lista
<andresmujica> de que el dia de las conferencias nuestras
<andresmujica> tomarnos el campus
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, aguanta
<andresmujica> asi como dice SergioMeneses marketing al 100%
<JHOSMAN> Pero Andres!
<SergioMeneses> toca hablar con luis cano tambien xD
<JHOSMAN> antes hay que cuadrar bien lo de nuestra charla!
<SergioMeneses> el ayuda en esos movimientos
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: sip luis cano es el propio
<JHOSMAN> SPAMER!
<JHOSMAN> por TW jaja
<JHOSMAN> pero ojo Mujica
<MrAvoch> see
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: sip claro
<JHOSMAN> toca cuadrar lo de nuestra charla con lina
<JHOSMAN> para así mismo distribuir la agenda!
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: al fin lina a que horas es que puede ????
<andresmujica> igual el horario si lo definen son ellos, ahi si no puedo hacer mucho...
<JHOSMAN> mmm
<andresmujica> lo que se es que todas estanb para el 29 de junio
<JHOSMAN> el sabado
<JHOSMAN> no se a q hora
<SergioMeneses> huy el sabado
<SergioMeneses> noooooooooooo
<SergioMeneses> ash
<ofpprieto> hss que no sea tan temprano ojala lomejor es a eso del medio dia por cantidad de asistentes
<ofpprieto> por que no sergio?
<SergioMeneses> ofpprieto, porq entonces me hacen el tiket para el viernes
<andresmujica> eahh mentiras, la de sergio esta para el sabado 30...
<andresmujica> mire mal...
<SergioMeneses> y me pierdo una semana de campus
<SergioMeneses> =/
<SergioMeneses> me figuro pagar a mi mismo el pasaje
<SergioMeneses> bueno andresmujica JoseGutierrez JHOSMAN ofpprieto MrAvoch algo mas acerca del campus
<andresmujica> nop.
<andresmujica> estar abejas
<SergioMeneses> ya vamos para la hora de reunion
<ofpprieto> difusion
<andresmujica> sip SergioMeneses cerremos cerremos
<andresmujica> ofpprieto: buen punto
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  como le fue con lo de LVM ???
<SergioMeneses> ofpprieto, eso va implicito
<ofpprieto> hmm eso como saben quiero tomar parte
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, bien bien :D ando mirando lo de las plantillas para la charla
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: nice, me cuenta cualquier cosa
<ofpprieto> y pues estoy planeando iniciar mensajes por twitter y por face
<SergioMeneses> El ultimo punto de la reunión es:
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN:  ud tiene a ofprieto entre los linkeados con el twittter ???
<ofpprieto> no creo
<JHOSMAN> now
<JHOSMAN> nunca pasó la solicitud por la lista por?
<ofpprieto> ¬¬ lo sabia XD
<ofpprieto> perdon he tenido mucho trabajo :I
<JHOSMAN> pero por que la pregunta? andresmujica
<ofpprieto> para ayudar con difusion JHOSMAN
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: para que lo linkee de una vez... el es miembro uco oficial y QUIERE ayudar :)
<SergioMeneses> aja
<JHOSMAN> como es tu TW?
<SergioMeneses> bueno señores el ultimo tema
<SergioMeneses> que se nos hizo la noche
<JHOSMAN> y hago la gestión de una vez?
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, por el general
<SergioMeneses> si hagale
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, JoseGutierrez ping
<andresmujica> pong
<andresmujica> no se
<andresmujica> k mas?
<SergioMeneses> Tema 4o : Temas Varios
<ofpprieto> ofpprieto
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, necesitamos arreglar lo del concilio
<andresmujica> sip ese es el tema varios...
<SergioMeneses> hoy completamos la asistencia por JoseGutierrez
<JoseGutierrez> que ha pasado con los proyectos que tiene actualmente uco como postcatds etc
<JoseGutierrez> ????????????????????
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, se detienen porque nadie mas colabora
<SergioMeneses> yo envie email de eso hace como tres meses
<SergioMeneses> pero nadie respondio
<JoseGutierrez> los proyectos que mas se mueven es soporte y web el resto andan en stand by
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, ++
<andresmujica> sip...
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, de hecho tenemos un problema con la documentacion... hay que hacer unas mejoras al sistema que tenemos
<ofpprieto> si +1 SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> pero me parece mas importante lo del concilio andresmujica y JoseGutierrez
<JoseGutierrez> pues yo he querido colaborar con la documentacion pero quedamos de que en estos dias vamos a hacer reunion y nunca pasa nada y llevamos asi desde el año pasado
<SergioMeneses> eso es fundamental
<andresmujica> de acuerdo SergioMeneses
<ofpprieto> yo quiero revivir el tema de difusion de ubuntu en colombia
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, no es que no quiera sino que con lo del lococouncil tengo q hacer muchas cosas y era tiempo q le dedicaba a la comunidad
<andresmujica> ofpprieto: como ?
<SergioMeneses> ......
<SergioMeneses> bueno
<SergioMeneses> ordenemos las ideas
<SergioMeneses> primero salgamos de lo del concilio
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, JoseGutierrez ideas
<SergioMeneses> hay que movernos
<SergioMeneses> daniel se retira en estos dias
<SergioMeneses> y ya habia avisado
<SergioMeneses> asi que quedamos solo uds cesar y yo
<SergioMeneses> entonces me gustaria saber si andresmujica JoseGutierrez y cesar tambien continuan o se retiran?
<SergioMeneses> porque necesitamos manos para trabajar :)
<andresmujica> pues cesar no lo veo hace unas que.. 6 reuniones?
<andresmujica> diria qeu ya no esta
<andresmujica> mentiras como 4 reuniones
<JoseGutierrez> la verdad es que ando fomentando la comunidad uco entre mi comunidad local ,, hay muchas cosas por hacer
<andresmujica> JoseGutierrez: eso es verdad... eso si lo he visto
<andresmujica> JoseGutierrez: lo veo callado en las reuniones pero fuerte en la difusion local
<SergioMeneses> bueno...
<SergioMeneses> yo concuerdo con andresmujica en algo
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, le falta mas voz en esto... siempre se lo he dicho
<JoseGutierrez> si es que para actuar de verdad y con proposito no se necesita mucho de hablar las cosas se hacen bn cuando se cranean bn desde el principio
<SergioMeneses> ud tiene voz y voto
<SergioMeneses> eso se lo ha ganado
<SergioMeneses> asi que ha usarlo
<JHOSMAN> ofpprieto enviele un Mensaje Privado a @UbuntuCO ya tiene permisos para publicar como @UbuntuCO
<JHOSMAN> OJO mensaje privado y no menciones!
<SergioMeneses> la idea es q ud ayude a dirigir la comunidad!!!! :)
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, hablele interno
<SergioMeneses> no aqui
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  pues una opcion es simplemente invitar a lina jhosman y fercho a ser parte del concilio.  otra opcion es invitar a todos los miembros  por la lista el que quiera participar y elegirlo.  igual la verdad yo quisiera que eso lo hicieramos despues del reaproval.. comopara entregarles el locoteam aprovado por dos años
 * SergioMeneses mira a ubuntu-co-bot 
<andresmujica> aprobado
<andresmujica> en vez de aprovado
<ofpprieto> ok JHOSMAN luego cuadramos eso ok?
<SergioMeneses> quien es fercho?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ↑↑↑
<andresmujica> fercho giraldo de medellin
<SergioMeneses> aaaaaaaa
<SergioMeneses> ok
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, ?
<JoseGutierrez> dime SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, acerca de la idea planteada por andresmujica
<ofpprieto> puedo pedir un momento la palabra :D
<ofpprieto> ?
<JoseGutierrez> la verdad la opcion que brinda mujica es la mas adecuada
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, perfecto
<SergioMeneses> ofpprieto, tiene la palabra
<JoseGutierrez> si dale ofpprieto
<ofpprieto> Gracias
<ofpprieto> [Difusion]andres mujica me preguntabas como y pues
<ofpprieto> la respuesta y que les queria comentar es el presentar a ubuntu colombia
<ofpprieto> en diferente entornos educativos como lo son los sena
<ofpprieto> en primera instancia luego de los senas (y en lo posible encontrar mas apoyo de difusion)
<andresmujica> ofpprieto: me gusta esa idea, como le decia el otro dia, como le podemos ayudar???
<ofpprieto> buscar las  formas de entrar en las escuelas o colegios
<ofpprieto> en mi forma de ver las cosas y si queremos que el proyecto prospere debemos empezar desde puntos basicos y mostrar ala juventud
<JHOSMAN> La cosa la veo de esta manera
<ofpprieto> desde sus inicios facilidad de acceso a nuestra comunidad por eso tambien
<JHOSMAN> para eso se necesita gente... y muchos no contamos con tiempo para essas actividades
<ofpprieto> apoyo el tema de mejorar la documentacion que hay hoy dia
<ofpprieto> echo jhosman
<JHOSMAN> por ejemplo por Twitter nos contacto un político que quiere ayuda pero bueno yyy quien ayuda?
<ofpprieto> por eso digo lo de los senas
<ofpprieto> ya tengo el piloto de esta primera conferencia donde lo que buscare sera mas personas que se interesen en este tipo de difusion
<ofpprieto> para de esta manera lograr teneresas personas que hacen falta
<JHOSMAN> =) Super!
<ofpprieto> tambien tengo en negociacion un tutor del sena de bogota el cual
<andresmujica> ofpprieto: me parece excelente, eso es lo que se encesita y como bien dice JHOSMAN el inconveniente es tiempo pero la verdad le agradezco que pueda destinar algo del suyo para esas actividades
<ofpprieto> me acaban de confirmar necesita informacion completa del tema de uco
<ofpprieto> claro andres....
<SergioMeneses> ofpprieto, JoseGutierrez ya que los veo en ese tema
<SergioMeneses> porque no armamos un hilo para discutirlo
<JHOSMAN> por la lista
<SergioMeneses> y luego miramos como hacemos una publicacion oficial
<andresmujica> creo que ofpprieto ya lo armo
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, armela
<andresmujica> pero no ha tenido mucho eco...
<SergioMeneses> ++
<ofpprieto> en lo posible tendriamos un auditorio de uno delos senas principales en bogota pero como comente estoy hasta el momento en charlas
<andresmujica> ofpprieto: a esa charla me le apunto.. pongame 100 personas enfrente y yo los convenzo de lo que quiera
<andresmujica> bueno
<andresmujica> de ubuntu
<andresmujica> y open source
<andresmujica> :)
<MrAvoch> jaja
<ofpprieto> hecho hare lo que este en mis manos
<JoseGutierrez> jajaaja
<andresmujica> dije 100?  quize decir 1000 :)
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, mande email a la lista del concilio con copia a ellos
<ofpprieto> XD
<SergioMeneses> y hay miramos como les podemos ayudar de manera oficial
<SergioMeneses> igual con JoseGutierrez hay podemos armar un plan de trabajo chevere
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  yo creo que deberia ser ofpprieto como lider de esa iniciativa, mas bien respondo dandole todo el apoyo que podamos darle
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, pero el no escribio a la general?
<JoseGutierrez> si porque son temas de soporte
<SergioMeneses> bueno me perdi
<SergioMeneses> pero los apoyo
<ofpprieto> como asi a general
<SergioMeneses> ofpprieto, hay dos listas, la del concilio y la de la comunidad en general
<ofpprieto> tambien me perdi XD lo que yo pongo en la mesa es 100% abierto a todos
<ofpprieto> haaa ok
<ofpprieto> no sabia de dobles listas :S
<SergioMeneses> bueno
<SergioMeneses> en cuanto a los proyectos
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, en estos dias prometo hacer algo con documentacion
<SergioMeneses> ....hay algo q si me puso a pensar andresmujica
<SergioMeneses> y eran las noticias del sitio web
<SergioMeneses> antes
<SergioMeneses> cuando yo emepce
<SergioMeneses> *empece
<JoseGutierrez> listo SergioMeneses no hay problem
<andresmujica> ofpprieto: la del concilio casi no tiene trafico es para recibir los correos de peticiones de union y para enviar correos que nadie responde :)  https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-co-concilio/
<SergioMeneses> los que ayudabamos con sitio web
<SergioMeneses> haciamos las noticias de la pagina
<JHOSMAN> que falta? ya me dio foco...
<SergioMeneses> entonces no se quienes hayan de confianza para conformar como un grupo de noticias
<SergioMeneses> no se si ofpprieto se le mide a eso?
<SergioMeneses> es solo habilitar una cuenta con permisos de postear noticias
<SergioMeneses> y sale
<ofpprieto> hmmm por ahora nocreeria ami aun me falta bastante conocimiento
<ofpprieto> y no me creo capacitado para ese tema
<MrAvoch> grupo de noticias?
<SergioMeneses> no es lio ofpprieto pero si he visto que en la pagina no se publica much
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  me parece excelente hacen falta manos en ese tema... pork JHOSMAN maneja muy bien lo social y con los enlaces se ha apoyado bastante, pero el sitio web a veces se olvida de actualizar...
<SergioMeneses> hasta donde tengo entendido JoseGutierrez y andresmujica tienen cuentas no?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, es que es mucho para JHOSMAN
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: yo no..
<SergioMeneses> el tiene vida aparte
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ¬¬
<SergioMeneses> lo veo mal chino
<andresmujica> yo no tengo cuenta de nada
<andresmujica> ni quiero tener
<andresmujica> :)
<JHOSMAN> si a veces es mucho y se me pasa xD
<ofpprieto> jajjaa
<JHOSMAN> pero trato de tener todo al dia
<JHOSMAN> pero por eso mismo no me meto con Diasporta, Identica ni GooglePLus
<JHOSMAN> es ya mucho
<JHOSMAN> igual q con Ubuntu ClassRom!
<SergioMeneses> pero entonces JHOSMAN andresmujica JoseGutierrez les dejo eso en el tintero
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, q paso con classroom?
<andresmujica> otra cosa
<andresmujica> las aprobaciones de gente
<andresmujica> cada vez se encola mas y mas gente
<andresmujica> ya no estan haciendo eso
<andresmujica> que estaban juicisios
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, esos son porque no son validos
<SergioMeneses> xD
<andresmujica> de hecho creo que cesar era el mas juicioso...
<SergioMeneses> yo trato una vez a la semana
<andresmujica> hmmm
<JHOSMAN> NO me queda tiempo sergiomeneses..,
<JoseGutierrez> pero tengo entendido que en el sitio web es para publicar noticias de la comunidad no de conocimiento general para el conocimiento de todos como tutos, etc
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, esos no firmaron el Coc
<andresmujica> eso es de lo que quiero que aligeremos.. que busquemos un mecanismo mas sencillo para que la gente se pueda unir (sin quitar el coc) y que extendamos el tiempo de union...
<andresmujica> esta muy corto.
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, si por ejemplo sale una noticia de ubuntu la podes postear
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, un año
<SergioMeneses> eso es suficiente tiempo
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: es insuficiente la verdad....
<andresmujica> no creo
<SergioMeneses> ademas la reaprovacion es individual
<SergioMeneses> es pereza
<andresmujica> las cifras muestran otra cosa
<SergioMeneses> es como la renovacion de ubuntu member
<SergioMeneses> eso es personal
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si quieres renovar ... lo haces
<SergioMeneses> sino no
<andresmujica> bueno
<SergioMeneses> es personal
<andresmujica> igual ya nos pasamos del tiempo de reunion ...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si un poco
<MrAvoch> ZZZZZZZZzzzzz...
<ofpprieto> se esta algo largo
<andresmujica> no estoy de acuerdo pero es de las cosas que tenemos que discutir junto con el concilio y demas
<andresmujica> no demos mas vueltas
<ofpprieto> yo tengo que descanzar jejej
<JHOSMAN> Foco!!!!
<andresmujica> cerremos la reuniuon
<ofpprieto> hecho
<MrAvoch> Bueno señores Feliz noche para todos
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si ya esta
<ofpprieto> close
<ofpprieto> ok gracias a todos
<SergioMeneses> Oficialmente termina la reunión
<andresmujica> ofpprieto:  MrAvoch gracias por venir que pena el desorden la demora y las vuieltas  :)
<ofpprieto> close
<SergioMeneses> gracias por venir
<andresmujica> chaus
<andresmujica> saludos
<andresmujica> feliz campus party
<JoseGutierrez> bueno que pasen feliz noche
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, no alcance a preparar el bot
<SergioMeneses> sino lo podiamos usar
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  la prox
<SergioMeneses> !op SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> seeee
<andresmujica> !op andresmujica
<andresmujica> !op ubuntu-co-bot loco
<andresmujica> jejej
<andresmujica> chao
<SergioMeneses> o0
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<JHOSMAN> goco!
<JoseGutierrez> feliz noche ... que descansen si pueden bye...
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-06-15
<noob_> hola gueyes
<noob_> jajaja
<diego___> hola que mas
<diego___> seria tan amable de ayudarme
<diego___> hay alguien en este chat que me pueda ayuar tengo un problema con mi sistema operativo ubuntu
<diego___> y nesecito su ayuda
<diego___> eh hecho de todo lo q no se imagina pero nada me ah funcionado
<diego___> nesecito que me equipo ubuntu se concecte a internet
<diego___> pero no me deja hacerlo
<diego___> le coloce un direccion ip fija pero no me deja tener acceso a la red
<diego___> que puedo hacer
<diego___> porfa colavoreme
